# مخططات مستشفى +واجهات+مقاطع+تكييف



## الهروجي (2 نوفمبر 2008)

دعواتكم

http://www.4shared.com/file/69122361/3a83af26/hospital.html


----------



## الاسكندر البحار (3 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراا يا مان


----------



## بيكووو (3 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع غاية في الروعة

شكرا على المشاركة 

وفقك الله


----------



## rimanbil (3 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا 
الله يوفقك على فعل الخير 
أفدتنا كثيرا


----------



## حازم نجم (3 نوفمبر 2008)

جاري التحمييييل.................مشكوووووووووور جدا


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (4 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ياسر بن شعبان (4 نوفمبر 2008)

شاكرين ويوفقك الله


----------



## ياسر بن شعبان (4 نوفمبر 2008)

عزيزي تم تحميل المخططات وعند فتحها وجدت أنها لاتفتح معي لا أدري مالسبب رالرغم من أني عندي اتوكاد 2009
يرجي الإفادة


----------



## الهروجي (4 نوفمبر 2008)

نا افتحها باوتوكاد 2008 وتفتح عندي ماادري ايش السبب


----------



## mr_bnsf (4 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا اخى الفاضل وجارى التحميل


----------



## ahmed_d (4 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور.......


----------



## selfana (4 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا شكرا

انا بحاجة لهذه المخططات


----------



## بنت الامير (19 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكورين يا شباب


----------



## MOHAMED9572 (21 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## f7mawi (23 ديسمبر 2008)

الف الف شكر خاص مني الك اخي العزيز (هذا كان طلبي بالمساعدة)


----------



## سمر الكيالي (24 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا---الله يعطيك العافية--جهود مباركة


----------



## رقي (26 ديسمبر 2008)

جارى التحميل وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عاشق منير (28 ديسمبر 2008)

ربنا يوفقك يا شيخ ويوضع لك في حسناتك معلش لو هتقل عليك انا عايز تفاصيل غرف عمليات او غرف اشعة علشان مشروع الوركنج او تشطيبات المستشفيات انا عارف اني بتقل عليك بس لو في مقدورتك ياريت تساعدني


----------



## المهندس العنابي (30 ديسمبر 2008)

*جاري التحمييييل.................مشكوووووووووور جدا*


----------



## م.نهيل (31 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووور بارك الله فيك جاري التحميل..


----------



## kasshoss (31 ديسمبر 2008)

*موضوع غاية في الروعة

شكرا على المشاركة 

وفقك الله*​


----------



## saadwody (27 فبراير 2009)

يا اخي المشروع شكله غير نهائي


----------



## mashaly (28 فبراير 2009)

مشكووور جدا علي المجهود الرائع اخي


----------



## رانية إبراهيم محمد (28 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## معماري لاحقا (28 فبراير 2009)

اشكرك علي الافادة وجزاك الله خير


----------



## طالبه العماره العراقيه (2 مارس 2009)

_جزاك الله كل خير مشكور_


----------



## alaa eldin farag (2 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## Ali-a-a (2 مارس 2009)

شكرا على الجهد الجميل


----------



## أبو الروش (2 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجزيت خيرا


----------



## ميرا1985 (4 أبريل 2009)

جاري التحميل
وسلمت يدااك


----------



## medkamel (4 أبريل 2009)

merci merci w barak alah fik


----------



## kerout (4 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحقيقة أن المشافي من أهم المشاريع و أقلها 
شكرا" لك وفقك الله


----------



## اشرف العراقي (5 أبريل 2009)

شكرا وفقك الله على فعل الخير


----------



## أنا معماري (6 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خير لهذة المخططات


----------



## ahmed hammad (8 أبريل 2009)

شكرا يا باشمهندس على الهدية الحلوة


----------



## عناق~الورود (8 أبريل 2009)

مشكووووووووور كتيييييييييييييييير يا بشمهندس ..


----------



## fethedin (9 أبريل 2009)

مشكور يا اخييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي


----------



## معمارالشام (22 مارس 2010)

احترافية عالية جدا


----------



## هالــة (28 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


جاري التحميل...


----------



## anvar (28 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك على المخططات الجميل


----------



## mohamed2009 (28 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## neseergolden (28 مارس 2010)

مشكوررررررررر وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## م لؤى محمد (14 أبريل 2010)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## مطهر المروني (4 مايو 2010)

المخططات لم تعد صالحة للتحميل


----------



## فنون جميلة 911 (10 يونيو 2010)

*مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## ENG.OUDAY (18 يونيو 2010)

مشكور حبيبي على هذه المشاركه الحلوه


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (18 يونيو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووور..........عمل رائع..


----------



## السلفي355 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

جزيت خيرا


----------



## السلفي355 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

الرابط غير صالح


----------



## م امنيه (23 أكتوبر 2010)

ممكن بعد اذنك ترفعه تاني لاني محتاجه مخطط مستشفي اوزع عليه شغل الكهربا لمشروع التخرج
شكرا مقدما


----------



## يوس7 (15 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## maram24 (16 ديسمبر 2010)

ma gdatr aftaha ma adri lich


----------



## محمود شتا (12 فبراير 2011)

شكرا كثيرا علي الموضوع


----------



## ابوغيثالشمري (14 فبراير 2011)

الربط غير صالح ارجوا الانتباه مع الشكر


----------



## ben_sala7 (3 مايو 2012)

ه


ابوغيثالشمري قال:


> الربط غير صالح ارجوا الانتباه مع الشكر


----------



## المهندس999999 (29 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور مشكووووووووووووووو ر


----------



## askndr (29 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير​


----------



## amermeki (29 سبتمبر 2012)

موضوع مفيد جدا شكرا للايضاح


----------



## arch.khaled2012 (1 أكتوبر 2012)

اخي الرابط مووووش شغال


----------



## asmaa12 (4 أكتوبر 2012)

merci de votre projet


----------



## busman2006 (1 سبتمبر 2016)

rrrr


----------



## فائز ابوزيد (7 سبتمبر 2016)

بارك الله فيك


----------

